# 3 công thức làm đẹp với yến mạch từ a – z không phải bạn gái nào cũng biết



## mai lan (25/10/18)

*Không chỉ là một loại ngũ cốc dinh dưỡng mà bột yến mạch còn là một trong những nguyên liệu đắc lực trong các công thức làm đẹp cho da. Đây là 3 công thức làm đẹp với yến mạch từ a - z không phải bạn gái nào cũng biết mời các bạn cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay nhé!*

*1. Công thức làm sạch da và tẩy tế bào chết với bột yến mạch*

**Chuẩn bị:*

5 thìa bột yến mạch xay nhuyễn
1 thìa mật ong
Nước ấm
**Cách thực hiện:*

Bước 1: Trộn đều các nguyên liệu vừa đủ thành hỗn hợp sền sệt không đặc quá cũng không loãng quá.
Bước 2: Làm sạch vùng da cần tẩy da chết (lưng, mặt, toàn thân…) rồi bôi hỗn hợp lên da
Bước 3: Thư giãn trong vòng 15 – 20 phút rồi rửa sạch lại da với nước ấm.
_

_
_Công thức làm sạch da và tẩy tế bào chết với bột yến mạch_​
Khi bột yến mạch xay nhuyễn rồi được trộn với nước ấm và mật ong sẽ có công dụng như một loại _sữa rửa mặt_ lành tính giúp da được rửa sạch nhẹ dịu và tẩy sạch các tế bào chết, đồng thời cung cấp thêm chất dinh dưỡng cho các tế bào da mới khỏe mạnh.

*2. Công thức trị bóng nhờn cho tóc với yến mạch không cần gội đầu*
Mùa lạnh hay khiến da nhờn và da đầu cũng vậy, khi da đầu nhờn thường gây cho bạn cảm giác ngứa ngáy khó chịu, đầu thì bết dính. Đặc biệt khi bạn đang bận chuẩn bị tới một sự kiện hay buổi tiệc nào đó ngay mà chưa kịp gội đầu thì cách đơn giản nhất là bạn hãy rắc một chút bột yến mạch lên tóc sau đó dùng lược chải đều từ chân tới ngọn tóc để yến mạch trải dài trên tóc và hút hết dầu nhờn. Sau đó bạn có thể tự tin tạo kiểu với _máy sấy tóc_ theo ý muốn của mình nhé!

_

_
_Công thức trị bóng nhờn cho tóc với yến mạch không cần gội đầu_​
*3. Công thức trị mụn hiệu quả với yến mạch*
Ngâm bột yến mạch với nước nóng để nó nở ra thành bột nhão. Trộn thêm một ít muối biển đối với da bị mụn viêm, sưng đỏ hoặc trộn thêm một ít nước cốt chanh đối với da dầu. Sau đắp hỗn hợp lên mặt trong khoảng 10 phút đến khi nó nguội rồi rửa lại mặt với nước ấm. Thực hiện 3 lần/ tuần, bạn sẽ thấy vết mụn xẹp đi nhanh chóng, da bớt viêm nhiễm và đổ dầu.

_

_
_Công thức trị mụn hiệu quả với yến mạch_
​Được xem là thực phẩm lành tính, bột yến mạch không gây kích ứng cho da. Nên các bạn gái yên tâm khi lựa chọn loại thực phẩm như này để làm đẹp nhé. Ngoài làm đẹp cho da thì yến mạch còn giúp giảm cân rất hiệu quả đấy!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

